# ::: Lekker Puffkaffee will ick haben!!! :::



## checkb (16. September 2010)

Lieber Rainer,

du hast einen der schönsten Bikeshops die ich je betreten habe, dein Service und deine Art sind einmalig. 

*DOCH DEIN KAFFEE IST ABSOLUTE GROTTE. *  *Bitte, bitte kaufe dir eine ordentliche Puffkaffeemaschine!!! * 

Verwöhne uns mit den Duft von Kaffee und den Geschmack der Crema, in deiner heiligen Puffwerkstatt, wenn wir am Tresen stehen und auf unsere Boliden warten.

Ick spende einen *5er* für ne ordentliche Puffkaffeemaschine. Also wer hat noch was übrig für den Puff und ne ordentliche braune Heissbrühe? 

checkb

PS: Putzen kannn der Lehrling das Teil. 

*Puffkaffeemaschinenspendenliste:*

checkb einen 5er


----------



## guru39 (16. September 2010)

Wie geil ist das denn 

Hier meine Bankverbindung 

Bankverbindung
Kt.Nr.: 61598103
Blz.: 67290100
H+G Bank Heidelberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbadu (16. September 2010)

Hallo - habe ich etwas verpasst
Im Puff gibt's Kaffee?! Wußte ich nicht!
Naja, macht nix - Gegrilltes rieche ich noch lieber als Kaffee


----------



## de´ AK77 (16. September 2010)

checkb da geb ich Dir Recht der Kaffee is grotte übelst weil 
A: die Hardware fehlt und 
B: ES Gürü kein Kaffee trinkt und kein Plan hat wie er den dosieren muss...
--die Lösung naht
C: ich Kraft meines mir verliehenen Amtes dafür zuständig bin

man(n) gebe mir ne gescheite Maschine und schwups gibet guten Kaffee

ich spende auchn 5er!!!


----------



## checkb (16. September 2010)

Macht dann schon einen 10er. 

Puffkaffeemaschinenspendenliste:

checkb einen 5er
AK 77 noch n'5er


----------



## Ge!st (16. September 2010)

Ich hoffe das ist eine echte Bankverbindung, ich habe grade 5 Euro als Spende für die Kaffeemaschine überwiesen.

Ich war zwar noch nie im Bikepuff, aber da Heidelberg nur ca. 50 km entfernt ist, kommen ich auf einen Kaffee vorbei, wenn die neue Kaffeemaschine da ist


----------



## checkb (16. September 2010)

Ich kann den LEKKER Kaffee schon riechen. 

*Puffkaffeemaschinenspendenliste:*

checkb einen 5er
AK 77 noch n'5er
Ge!st n 5er

Macht schon 15,00 Euros.


----------



## de´ AK77 (16. September 2010)

na ES wird doch ich kann quasi auch schon den leckÄr Kaffeeduft am Morgen durch den Puff ziehend riechen..

wie wäre es mit
http://www.philips.de/c/senseo/viva-cafe-premium-platin-hd7835_10/prd/ ?!?!?!

da gibet lecker Crema...

ich persönlich steh eher auf oldschool Brühkaffeemaschine...da kann man wenigstens selbst dosieren usw...


----------



## habbadu (16. September 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Ich kann den LEKKER Kaffee schon riechen.
> 
> *Puffkaffeemaschinenspendenliste:*
> 
> ...



checkb einen 5er
AK 77 noch n'5er
Ge!st n 5er
habbadu noch n 5er

...jetzt sind's 20


----------



## de´ AK77 (16. September 2010)

nochn 5er und es sind schon 2 Kästen leckÄr Bier


----------



## der-gute (16. September 2010)

ne Moka Express  von Bialetti kostet nicht die Welt

dazu empfehle ich Lavazza Qualita Oro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. September 2010)

geb 200


----------



## Ge!st (16. September 2010)




----------



## guru39 (16. September 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


>



Okdanngebichnur5sindalso25zusammen


----------



## dreamdeep (16. September 2010)

Ich war zwar noch nie im Puff, wollte aber schon immer mal vorbeikommen und dann mÃ¶chte ich nen guten Kaffee. Also geb ich auch nen 5er

30â¬


----------



## Mythilos (17. September 2010)

ihr seid ja mal geil! Wennsch ma vorbei komm leg ichn Beutel gescheiten Kaffe oder Päds aufn Thresen..


----------



## 12XU (17. September 2010)

Mit fällt dazu spontan auch noch der Mokka-Kannen-Exta-love-Pimp-Kit ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (17. September 2010)

Das brauch ich für meine, aber über das pink vom Wasserbehälter muss man nochmal reden


----------



## dubbel (17. September 2010)

12XU schrieb:


> Mit fällt dazu spontan auch noch der Mokka-Kannen-Exta-love-Pimp-Kit ein



10,- für nen einfachen espressomacher (man sollte dieses double tall skinny milk whipped cream extra chocolate triple grande half decaf macchiato-gedöns möglichst vermeiden), 
den rest in bier anlegen.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich war zwar noch nie im Puff, wollte aber schon immer mal vorbeikommen und dann möchte ich nen guten Kaffee. Also geb ich auch nen 5er
> 
> 30



bin ich der einzige hier  der noch nicht da war. ? 
bin auch dabei... nen 5er würde ich auch vorab überweisen.


----------



## vinc (17. September 2010)

Jungs wie geil seid ihr denn!? 
Ich schmeiß mich weg! 

Achtung jetzt neu bei NICOLAI:

Tretlagerkaffeemühle in Extra Love Farben!


Ich spende auch einen Fünfer!

Gruß 

Vinc


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn
> 
> Hier meine Bankverbindung
> 
> ...



bankverbindung stimmt ?
Verwendungszweck:
 gebe ich mal "Puffkaffemaschine" ein, ok..


----------



## checkb (17. September 2010)

Das sieht nach was Ordentlichen aus. 

checkb


----------



## guru39 (17. September 2010)

Klar ist die Bankverbindung richtig! Hab auch eben grad geschaut, 10 sind schon eingegangen. 

Danke an Ge!st und Habbadu 

Ihr seid alle sooooooooo geil 

     


Ich könnt mich echt wegschmeißen


----------



## oldrizzo (17. September 2010)

so buben,

wenn ihr es richtig geil haben wollt, holt ihr euch eine gaggia aus den 70er jahren. habe ich gemacht, inkl. mühle 150 tacken gelatzt und einmal schläuche und dichtungen getauscht. der vorteil der gaggia: die hat einen siebträger aus metall, ergo kann der kaffee richtig heiss gebrüht werden. bei den kunsstoffsiebträgerm vor allem den der billigen espressomaschinen, ist schnell schluss, oder der kaffee schmeckt nach plaste.

und cool aussehen tun die teil auch noch...


----------



## dreamdeep (17. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bankverbindung stimmt ?
> Verwendungszweck: gebe ich mal "Puffkaffemaschine" ein, ok..



Wollte ich auch erst machen, sieht auf dem Kontoauszug dann nur etwas merkwürdig aus


----------



## dubbel (17. September 2010)

einfach "puff" würde auch reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (17. September 2010)

Puff für'n 5er.


----------



## guru39 (17. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch erst machen, sieht auf dem Kontoauszug dann nur etwas merkwürdig aus



Der Kontoauszug is doch Wurscht  Gebt aber bitte Spende mit an, ich muss das ja irgendwann mal dem Finazamt erklären


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Der Kontoauszug is doch Wurscht  Gebt aber bitte Spende mit an, ich muss das ja irgendwann mal dem Finazamt erklären



ok. mach ich ,- 
also "spende für den Puff " oder wie. ? 
muss das wissen,- komme erst montach zur bank.


----------



## guru39 (17. September 2010)

Dem Sittendezernat werde ich´s wohl auch erklären müssen 

Ja Artur hau Puff oder Püff rein 

Danke Jungs, ihr seit die Besten


----------



## dreamdeep (17. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Der Kontoauszug is doch Wurscht  Gebt aber bitte Spende mit an, ich muss das ja irgendwann mal dem Finazamt erklären



Zu spät sorry. Wirst es wohl versteuern müssen


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dem Sittendezernat werde ich´s wohl auch erklären müssen



u. was sage ich meine frau ?


----------



## softbiker (17. September 2010)

So ich als Steuerexperte muß nun auchmal ein Wort mitreden.
Das musst du sehr wohl versteuern. Du hast nämlich keine Freistellungsbescheinigung vom FA für mildtätige oder gemeinnützige Zwecke.
Wenn dann da auch überall nur Puff auftaucht könnte man glatt zu der Überzeugung kommen der Laden ist nur Tarnung für dein horizontales Gewerbe.
Ich möchte gar nicht wissen für was dein Praktikant alles herhalten muss 
Aber ich werde mich auch gleich mal einwählen um dein Konto mit dubiosen Überweisungen platzen zu lassen.


----------



## softbiker (17. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> u. was sage ich meine frau ?



mensch artur, für 5 Öcken da darfste doch höchsten einmal anfassen.
Das wird sie auch noch verkraften können.


----------



## Ge!st (17. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle sooooooooo geil
> 
> 
> 
> Ich könnt mich echt wegschmeißen


Die Aktion ist auch mal nur GEIL und ich bin gespannt, was es für ein Kaffeegerät wird und ob der Kaffee dann auch wirklich gut ist... ich komme persönlich vorbei zum testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Die Aktion ist auch mal nur GEIL



den Litvillern mal vorschlagen .


----------



## guru39 (17. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> u. was sage ich meine frau ?



Vorallem wie bringst Du das Deiner Frau bei das in diesem Puff nur Männer arbeiten


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Vorallem wie bringst Du das Deiner Frau bei das in diesem Puff nur Männer arbeiten



ach du schei55e


----------



## Ge!st (17. September 2010)

Schatz, ich fahr ins Bikepuff zum Kaffeetrinken ... *Frau krallt blitzartig ein Nudelholz* ... bitte bitte Schatzi leg doch das Nudelholz wieder weg, es gibt keine Grund zur Sorge, da arbeiten ehe nur Männer... *Frau greift zum großen Messer* ...


----------



## guru39 (17. September 2010)

Ich bin grad total überfordert 





































Wenn man bei Google Kaffeemaschine eingibt kommt auch dieses Bild


----------



## 12XU (17. September 2010)

Ich würde die mit dem Starkstromanschluss nehmen, die hat Luft nach oben, dann kann auch rühig mal bißchen mehr Besuch kommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliverstadt (17. September 2010)

Ein 5. für die Hello Kitty. 

Dann kann ich ruhigen Gewissens meine Tochter mitbringen........


----------



## guru39 (17. September 2010)

12XU schrieb:


> Ich würde die mit dem Starkstromanschluss nehmen, die hat Luft nach oben, dann kann auch rühig mal bißchen mehr Besuch kommen ...



Oder den hier......


----------



## 12XU (17. September 2010)

haha ... mit dem Ding kann mann drei vollgeladenen Busse mit den Jungs und Mädels von der Kaffeefahrt verköstigen ... stündlich ...


----------



## dreamdeep (17. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Oder den hier......



Was meinst Du warum hier alle Spenden, die Leute wollen LEKKER Kaffee und keine Automatenbrühe


----------



## guru39 (17. September 2010)

ich mach ja nur spaZz deepy


----------



## dreamdeep (17. September 2010)

Das weiss ich doch, sonst hätte ich längst meine Spende zurückgebucht


----------



## habbadu (17. September 2010)

...von dem braunhaarigen Mädel, das die Kaffeemaschine wohl betreiben und putzen darf/soll/muß liest man hier gar nix mehr - bedient?


----------



## Ge!st (17. September 2010)

Was geht denn hier ab, was sind denn das für Geräte und was hat die Tante mit einer Kaffeemaschine zu tun... mir schwant nichts Gutes


----------



## Simbl (17. September 2010)

Von mir und Frau gibts morgen auch jeweils 5 . 
Ne Espresso Maschine hab ich auch noch. Kann aber nur Espresso. Da is noch richtig Handkraft gefragt


----------



## de´ AK77 (17. September 2010)

habbadu schrieb:


> ...von dem braunhaarigen Mädel, das die Kaffeemaschine wohl betreiben und putzen darf/soll/muß liest man hier gar nix mehr - bedient?



des Mädel wurde heute entlassen, bei unZ im Puff arbeiten nur Männer

isch kann den leckÄr Kaffee schon rieschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (17. September 2010)

5er kommt von waschi per paypal ;-)


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. September 2010)

.....hmmm, da ich ja eine der größten Kaffeenasen bin......

´n 10er von mir .


----------



## de´ AK77 (18. September 2010)

Yeah Kroete!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (18. September 2010)

da fehlen ja noch einige...


----------



## Ge!st (18. September 2010)

Wie viele Kohlen sind denn schon im Pott?


----------



## guru39 (18. September 2010)

Ich hab heut 20 in bar bekommen und bis gestern waren 10 aufm Konto.

Da kommt aber sicher noch einiges


----------



## sluette (19. September 2010)

also bei mir steht diese astoria lady von 84 in der küche, reicht für meine frau und mich (und wahrscheinlich für den halben stadtteil). zwar pflegeintensiv aber sehr empfehlenswert:


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. September 2010)

....das is mal eine Maschine.........


----------



## KHUJAND (20. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn
> 
> Hier meine Bankverbindung
> 
> ...




Kontoinhaber: Wurzelpuff ? oder wie oder was  
Verwendungszweck: "spende für den Puff "


5er vom Ti-Max und nen 5er von mir gehen gleich richtung Heidelberg ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. September 2010)

Kontoinhaber=Rainer Schönfeld.

Danke 

Verwendungszweck: Sexuellegefälligkeiten


----------



## Mythilos (20. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Kontoinhaber=Rainer Schönfeld.
> 
> Danke
> 
> Verwendungszweck: Sexuellegefälligkeiten



spätestens beim Steuerberater kommen komische Blicke!


----------



## KHUJAND (20. September 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> also bei mir steht diese astoria lady von 84 in der küche, reicht für meine frau und mich (und wahrscheinlich für den halben stadtteil). zwar pflegeintensiv aber sehr empfehlenswert:



ganz klar ein Saeco Kaffeeautomat... hab ich auch aufe arbeit. 

hoffentlich kommt da so viel geld zusammen.  aber die kannst du ja auch leasen.


----------



## Ge!st (20. September 2010)

Bei so einem Teil kann der Guru gleich noch eine Kaffeeshop aufmachen... Bike&Kaffeepuff...


----------



## sluette (20. September 2010)

Artur, vollautomaten sind ansich was für kaffee primaten... ich steh da mehr auf klassische italienische halbautomaten wie meine astoria. schau mal bei mir vorbei, anschließend wirst du eurer bürokiste keinen blick mehr würdigen...


----------



## lomo (20. September 2010)

Äh? Ah ja, "sexuelle Gefälligkeiten", mh, soso.

Kan ich die 10 auf die nächste Überweisung mit drauf hauen? Soll ich als Überweisungstext wirklich "sexuelle Gefälligkeiten" draufschreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. September 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Äh? Ah ja, "sexuelle Gefälligkeiten", mh, soso.
> 
> Kan ich die 10 auf die nächste Überweisung mit drauf hauen? Soll ich als Überweisungstext wirklich "sexuelle Gefälligkeiten" draufschreiben?



Ich bin vermutlich der erste Mensch der sich auf ne Steuerprüfung freut 

Die untersuchen mich bestimmt auch Rektal um festzustellen das ich k/eine Bitch bin  Darmkrebsuntersuchung auf Staatskosten, positiv denken 

Um aber Deine Frage zu beantworten, bitte nicht, hau das extra raus !


----------



## lomo (21. September 2010)

Ok, dann gibt es "sexuelle Gefälligkeiten extra"


----------



## KHUJAND (21. September 2010)

*sorry* ich war sau einfallslos u. habe  "spende für die kaffeemaschine" geschrieben.


----------



## guru39 (21. September 2010)

Das geht natürlich auch Artur!

Danke


----------



## Sandy UK (21. September 2010)

Man merkt Ihr habt hier viel spaß... 

Werde mal meine müden Knochen von Bad Kreuznach nach Heidelberg bewegen müssen um das Ergebnis zu kosten.
Bitte Info wenn die neue Maschine einsatzbereit ist und wie der Kaffee schmeckt.

Grüße
Sandy


----------



## gruftidrop (23. September 2010)

Hallo Wurzelbesatzung,

Da für mich gilt: Winterzeit =  Kaffeezeit,

gibt es bei meinem nächsten Erscheinen im
Etablissement einen 10er bar Kralle.

Gruss von jenseits der Autobahn
Wolfgang


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2010)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> Hallo Wurzelbesatzung,
> 
> Da für mich gilt: Winterzeit =  Kaffeezeit,
> 
> ...



Im Winter gibt es sogar noch legga Glühwein 


Kaffee "The Movie" is coming-soon 

Danke


----------



## Ge!st (29. September 2010)

Wie ist den der Stand in Sachen Kaffeemaschine?


----------



## guru39 (29. September 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Wie ist den der Stand in Sachen Kaffeemaschine?



Mein Lehrling hat jetzt erstmal die Kaffeemaschine von daheim mit gebracht 

Es gibt also schon Kaffee im Puff  Ich hab zwar keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten und weiss nicht über was ich hier schreibe, aber scheinbar gibt es jetzt echten Espresso im Puff


----------



## dreamdeep (29. September 2010)

Und wie ist der Spendenstand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (29. September 2010)

ca: 60-70.

Danke an alle


----------



## Hopi (29. September 2010)

He Guru, das reicht ja bald für eine brauchbare Handkaffeemühle.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> ca: 60-70.
> 
> Danke an alle




kommt schon leute,- etwas über 100,- euro müssen zusammenkommen.


----------



## mcgable (30. September 2010)

Hi Rainer,

ok, 10,- Euronen auch von mir und gerne noch mal 10,- wenn es auch lecker 'Fair gehandelten' Kaffee gibt 
Und wenn ich meinen Rahmen abhole gibt es vielleicht schon köööstliche Röstbrühe 

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mein Lehrling hat jetzt erstmal die Kaffeemaschine von daheim mit gebracht



Hier mal Bilder der Lehrbubenleihkaffeemaschine 
















legga


----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2010)

NICOLAI MASCHINENBAU ! 

endlich machen die auch mal was vernünftiges


----------



## Ge!st (30. September 2010)

Das sieht doch schon gut aus und ein lecker Espresso ist nicht zu verachten


----------



## de´ AK77 (30. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier mal Bilder der Lehrbubenleihkaffeemaschine



1. is des keine "Kaffeemaschine" sondern eine Espressomaschine
2. bin isch kein "Lehrbub" sondern "da föarst Padawan of Puffness"
3. jau des is leggÄ Espresso der do raus kommt

@ khujand, oja do hawwe de Nicolai-Buwe mol was anstöndiges gebaut


----------



## habbadu (30. September 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> 1. is des keine "Kaffeemaschine" sondern eine Espressomaschine
> 2. bin isch kein "Lehrbub" sondern "da föarst Padawan of Puffness"
> 3. jau des is leggÄ Espresso der do raus kommt
> 
> @ khujand, oja do hawwe de Nicolai-Buwe mol was anstöndiges gebaut



...Lehrbubb - ich teste das später - gib ALLES!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (30. September 2010)

habbadu schrieb:


> ...Lehrbubb - ich teste das später - gib ALLES!



*gnarf* PADA....--ach

bis spöter, ja ich geb immer ALLES


----------



## Ge!st (30. September 2010)

Wie viel Federweg hat die Nicolai Espressomaschine eigentlich?


----------



## de´ AK77 (30. September 2010)

79,98mm max. Zentrifugalfederweg

achja logischerweise MIT Bikeparkfreigabe


----------



## habbadu (30. September 2010)

Ich war dort - ich hab' genossen

Die in der ursprünglichen Puff AID Aktion geplante Kaffeemaschine ist zu einer Espressomaschine mutiert

Der Barista of Puffness servierte mir in der vorgewärmten Tasse einen guten Kaffee ääääääääääääh Espresso natürlich

Das lecker Aroma umschmeichelte meinen Gaumen so sehr, daß ich gleich noch ein bisserl Pimpgedöns eingekauft habe

Ambiente wie ich es mag


...und nein - ich bekomme nix für das Geschleime, das ja eigentlich auch keines ist!


----------



## waschi82 (30. September 2010)

yeah mit extra love.....!


----------



## dreamdeep (30. September 2010)

Google hat die Not im Puff auch schon erkannt und macht passende Vorschläge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yulour (1. Oktober 2010)

Espresso, lecker Essen, die Männerwünsche werden einem förmlich von den Augen abgelesen und umgehend erfüllt 

... es ist halt einfach ein Puff


----------



## de´ AK77 (1. Oktober 2010)

*hrhrhrhr*-ja ES ist ein Puff in dem versucht wird jedem seine Wünsche zu erfüllen


----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2010)

fand den Kaffee heut auch sehr legga


----------



## de´ AK77 (1. Oktober 2010)

...ja der "Kaffee" der keiner is´...


----------



## mcgable (1. Oktober 2010)

ja, aber bestell mal in Italien einen 'Espresso'


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> fand den Kaffee heut auch sehr legga





.......wie jetzt ?

Ich denke Du trinkst gar keinen Kaffee..............


----------



## de´ AK77 (1. Oktober 2010)

siehste Herr Rainer einer nu verwirrste unZ noch die Kroete...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Oktober 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> siehste Herr Rainer einer nu verwirste unZ noch die Kroete...




Das verstehe ich nicht......................


----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> .......wie jetzt ?
> 
> Ich denke Du trinkst gar keinen Kaffee..............



Hach, der Kaffee ist ja fast sooo gut wie als löslicher, wir machen halt fortschritte 

Ab und an trinke ich jetzt schon Kaffee, werde ja quasi dazu gezwungen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Oktober 2010)

........dann können wir ja demnächst anstoßen !


......Prooooost un rinn in de Kopp...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht......................






> Übersetzer vun de AK77....weescht..



isch a net


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Oktober 2010)

Manchmal tippt des *Clausche´le* schon wirres Zeug.............


----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Manchmal tippt des *Clausche´le* schon wirres Zeug.............



Dafür macht Er guten Kaffee


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Oktober 2010)

Das können wir so stehen laßen.


----------



## de´ AK77 (1. Oktober 2010)

jo lasst ma stehen IHR 2 alten Männer


----------



## Ferg (6. Oktober 2010)

So, ich durft mich gestern auch mal vom lecker Produkt des Puff-Barista überzeugen. Schon der Kaf... äh Espresso ist jetzt ne Reise nach Eppelwood wert. 
Also falls das mit den Rädern mal nicht mehr läuft - einfach ein paar Stehtische rausstellen, Croissants dazu und die Hütte ist auch voll


----------



## guru39 (8. Oktober 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> spätestens beim Steuerberater kommen komische Blicke!



Di. Anruf Steuerberaterin: Herr......Sch.... ich habe hier ein paar Geldeingänge  ähm..., kleine Beträge 5-10, der Verwendungszweck hmmm...... 

Sollen wir ein Zweitgewerbe anmelden, war ihre Frage! 

  

Ich hab ihr das ganze dann erklärt 

Es wird als Privateinlage gebucht


----------



## rigger (8. Oktober 2010)




----------



## mcgable (8. Oktober 2010)

ach ja .. ich bin für Heidelberger Kaffee  
(ist nicht mein Projekt, aber ich findz gut)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (8. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier mal Bilder der Lehrbubenleihkaffeemaschine



die subito habe ich auch im büro, ist doch ne ordentliche maschine. espresso ist ok, ich mach meisst caffe americano damit.


----------



## guru39 (8. Oktober 2010)

mcgable schrieb:


> ach ja .. ich bin für Heidelberger Kaffee
> (ist nicht mein Projekt, aber ich findz gut)



Sehe ich auch so 



> Fairhandelsorganisationen übernahmen nach ihrer Gründung diesen sehr alten Wert einfach bei der Definition des Fairen Handels





> Aufgrund der langjährigen Verbindung zu Kaffeekooperativen hat sich beim Partnerschaftskaffee eine andere Sichtweise durchgesetzt.





> Partnerschaftliche Kooperation
> Die Auszeichnung von Heidelberg als FairTrade-Town ist natürlich dennoch eine schöne Sache. Alles was zur differenzierten Auseinandersetzung mit der Situation von Kleinbauern und Kleinproduzenten im Süden beiträgt, ist eine hilfreiche Sache. Nur darf das Engagement für die Produzenten und ihre Organisationen nicht verwechselt werden mit der plakativen Werbung für ein Siegel. Denn wie das Beispiel Kaffee zeigt, profitieren Kleinbauern und Kooperativen nicht von Siegeln. Vorteile für Produzenten bringen aber eine partnerschaftliche Kooperation und Förderung, wenn sie sich intensiv für bessere Lebens- und Arbeitsbedingungen einsetzt.



Ich werde mich auch um die Kaffeebohnen im Puff kümmern


----------



## habbadu (9. Oktober 2010)

mcgable schrieb:


> ach ja .. ich bin für Heidelberger Kaffee
> (ist nicht mein Projekt, aber ich findz gut)



...solange das Zeuch nicht schmeckt wie Heidelberger Bier (ja ich weiss wie Bier schmeckt) soll mir das recht sein.

Ich habe eine gaaaaaaaaanz andere Sorge: WER betreut die Puff Lounge Kaffeebar wenn der *First Padawan of Puffness* in der Schule hockt

...es gibt ein paar Dinge, die will ich nedd vom Guru und Kaffee - so meine Befürchtung - wird dazu gehören


----------



## BOSTAD (11. Oktober 2010)

Bringste mir am Sonntag ein Tässchen mit?


----------



## de´ AK77 (11. Oktober 2010)

habbadu schrieb:


> Ich habe eine gaaaaaaaaanz andere Sorge: WER betreut die Puff Lounge Kaffeebar wenn der *First Padawan of Puffness* in der Schule hockt
> 
> ...es gibt ein paar Dinge, die will ich nedd vom Guru und Kaffee - so meine Befürchtung - wird dazu gehören



ach des wird schon isch mach doch mim Gürü nenn kleinen "Lehrgang"
ansonsten stehe ich für Fragen per Handy zur Verfügung(auch und gerade während den Unterrichtszeiten )


----------



## de´ AK77 (11. Oktober 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Bringste mir am Sonntag ein Tässchen mit?



klar ich mach Dir 2 Doppio und kipp se in ne Thermoskanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (11. Oktober 2010)

Du bist zu geil klausi


----------



## checkb (11. Oktober 2010)

Der Kaffee scheint den Herrschaften ja lekker zu schmecken. Wird Zeit, dass ick mal wieder ne Puffkontrollfahrt mache.

checkb


----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> klar ich mach Dir 2 Doppio und kipp se in ne Thermoskanne



Für das Dinges gibt es quasi nen Autoadapter 







Oder diese


----------



## de´ AK77 (11. Oktober 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Du bist zu geil klausi



CCC.lausi büddÄÄÄ


----------



## de´ AK77 (11. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Für das Dinges gibt es quasi nen Autoadapter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAAlder hau ab mit dem Gedöhns an Maschinleins

Thermoskanne muss reichen


----------



## de´ AK77 (11. Oktober 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Der Kaffee scheint den Herrschaften ja lekker zu schmecken. Wird Zeit, dass ick mal wieder ne Puffkontrollfahrt mache.
> 
> checkb



ja das wäre so langsam aber sicher angebracht, um vom Initiator dieses Freds ein Urteil über die geschmackliche Qualität des Puff-"Kaffees" zu erhalten


----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> ja das wäre so langsam aber sicher angebracht, um vom Initiator dieses Freds ein Urteil über die geschmackliche Qualität des Puff-"Kaffees" zu erhalten



wäre geil  weil, mir schmeckt der Kaffee


----------



## checkb (11. Oktober 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> ja das wäre so langsam aber sicher angebracht, um vom Initiator dieses Freds ein Urteil über die geschmackliche Qualität des Puff-"Kaffees" zu erhalten



Immerhin liegen zwischen mir und dem Puff 7 Stunden Fahrzeit.

 Ick kieke mal ob ein Mittwoch klappt, da könnte man noch dufte ne Runde mit der Geschäftsführung und dem Auszubildenen drehen.  Würde dann och meinen Lehrling mitbringen.

checkb

PS: Schlechter als das ehemalige Giftgedöns kann es nicht sein.


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2010)

Kaffee push


----------



## waschi82 (17. Oktober 2010)

stand? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. Oktober 2010)

bis jetzt sind 107,5 an Spendengeldern zusammen gekommen 


Danke an alle Spender


----------



## der-gute (18. Oktober 2010)

das reicht doch keinesfalls für was gscheites

was, das den rugged indoor use überlebt...


----------



## Flugrost (27. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt 132,5. Weitermachen.


----------



## guru39 (28. Oktober 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Jetzt 132,5. Weitermachen.




Danke Flugdöner 


@all!

*ES IST VOLLBRACHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*







Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke 
Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke
Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke
Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke
Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke
Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke 
Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke
Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke
Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke
Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke
Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke 
Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke
Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke
Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke
Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Oktober 2010)

......kopfkratz´.......

.....hatte ich schon einen Espresso ?


----------



## guru39 (28. Oktober 2010)

Was!? Du hattest noch keinen Puffpresso!?


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Was!? Du hattest noch keinen Puffpresso!?



ich auch  nicht.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Oktober 2010)

So isses eben KHUJAND, wir Alten gucken ´mal wieder in die Röhre......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Juli 2011)

Hmmm, hatte schon lange keinen mehr.

Komme näkste woche vorbei Herr *Guru*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (29. Juli 2011)

näxte Woche sind die Puffnutten in Leogang. Wenn de aber vor der Tür solange warten willst, gerne


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Juli 2011)

gut, dann bis nachem Urlaub !


----------



## de´ AK77 (29. Juli 2011)

bis nachem Urlaub Kroete


----------



## Elfriede (1. August 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Was!? Du hattest noch keinen Puffpresso!?





Espuffo, Wurzelpresso...


----------



## Guent (10. August 2011)

Danke nomma für den lecker Capuffcino heute... und die neuen Helme sitzen Bombe!!!


----------

